
Performing meaningless rituals boosts our self-control - prostoalex
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/07/11/performing-meaningless-rituals-boosts-our-self-control-through-making-us-feel-more-self-disciplined/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
TimTheTinker
Fascinating. I’ve seen at least 2 prominent books (one on a featured books
rack in Barnes & Noble) by ex-military officers proclaiming what a life- and
world-changing habit it can be to fastidiously make your bed every morning.

Looks like there may be a scientifically valid connection between consistently
done arbitrary tasks (or rituals) and personal success.

